# Achat Apple Store ou média markt



## Marie1608 (17 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Ça y est je vais me prendre une Apple Watch pour noel mais j hésité à aller à l Apple Store 55km ou un média markt 25km. L’avantage de deux ans de garantit chez Apple est vraiment mieux ? 

Comment savoir si chez Apple ils ont du stock ? Car sur le site Belgique il ne me propose pas retrait en magasin sur rien en fait ni Watch ni iPhone  :/ histoire de pas y aller pour rien


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2017)

Tu peux acheter sur l'Apple Store en ligne aussi


----------



## Marie1608 (17 Décembre 2017)

Le problème c’est que c’est un cadeau ou l’on participe à plusieurs et je n’ai pas de MasterCard pour le paiement en ligne


----------



## fousfous (17 Décembre 2017)

Ah si tu n'as pas de carte bancaire ça va être compliqué en effet


----------



## Vanton (6 Janvier 2018)

Ça doit être acheté depuis mais... OUI, un grand oui. Voilà ma réponse à la question : vaut-il mieux acheter chez Apple directement pour avoir deux ans de garantie chez eux ?

Quand on voit comment les réparateurs tiers utilisés par les opérateurs français pour cette seconde année de garantie gèrent les réparations, il y a vraiment pas à hésiter... Le SAV d’Apple est très nettement supérieur


----------



## squall23 (9 Juin 2018)

Moi je vais assez souvent faire mon marcher à l'apple store de Brussels  et t'inquiète ils ont toujours du stock.


----------

